# Pumpkin



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I know a lot of people on here like to add canned pumpkin to your dogs' food to firm up stools. My question is: I carved pumpkins last night and now I have all these chunks of pumpkin and pumpkin guts left over. Is it ok to feed them to my dogs in small amounts?


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

I would say, Microwave or bake it first. Then put it in the fridge or freezer till you need it. It should be fine! Same as when you bake a pumpkin pie with out the spices!!


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

I would think that if you pureed the raw, so of course that they could digest better, and then you could probably freeze it. We cut up squash for ourselves and just freeze and cook it frozen and it is great, so why not for dogs? I honestly don't think you have to cook it first, just make it into a pulp!


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

We carved a pumkin and just fed the chunks to the dogs just last week as we were carving it and they ate it. We didn't feed them the seeds but they LOVED the chunks and we had no bad sideffects whatsoever.


----------



## LoveNewfies (Jun 18, 2008)

Typically, pumpkin is given for it's fiber which helps firm up stools and helps with constipation. Given the sugar levels in pumpkin, I'm not so sure I'd want the dog to actually digest it.


----------



## Oz'sMommy (Sep 9, 2008)

i'm sure if you stewed or baked it that it would be okay.

as with any fruit of veggie i wouldn't give a huge portion at one time.


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> I know a lot of people on here like to add canned pumpkin to your dogs' food to firm up stools. My question is: I carved pumpkins last night and now I have all these chunks of pumpkin and pumpkin guts left over. Is it ok to feed them to my dogs in small amounts?


Do you need to firm up stools? If not why mess with the pumpkin? IMO added fiber should be avoided.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Well at the time I had all these chunks of pumpkin, nothing to do with it, and very excited-looking dogs who wanted to eat it. So I was just asking if it would be ok to feed it to them as a treat even though they don't need any fiber since their stools are rock solid. I ended up throwing most of the pumpkin away though.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> Well at the time I had all these chunks of pumpkin, nothing to do with it, and very excited-looking dogs who wanted to eat it. So I was just asking if it would be ok to feed it to them as a treat even though they don't need any fiber since their stools are rock solid. I ended up throwing most of the pumpkin away though.


Aww! I had just had a thought about the pumpkin, if you have extra pumpkin after carving and everything, you should see if you can find someone who feeds it to their dogs and donate it that way instead of throwing it out. You can also freeze it for a later time. Just a thought! Oh well.


----------



## medprincess (Mar 23, 2009)

*pumkin*



rannmiller said:


> I know a lot of people on here like to add canned pumpkin to your dogs' food to firm up stools. My question is: I carved pumpkins last night and now I have all these chunks of pumpkin and pumpkin guts left over. Is it ok to feed them to my dogs in small amounts?


I have a 4yr old boxer who has cancer and our vet said that 100% pure pumkin cooked is very good. I have feed it to my two boxers for 2 months now and their coats are sooo shiny and soft. It has no calories and is a great snack for her (Sara).She is on a steroid that makes her very hungry, the pumkin fills her need to eat. We do feed dog food twice a day


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Although most of us have heard of using canned pumpkin for use w/dogs regarding diarrhea, I don't believe that raw, uncooked pumpkin will harm the dogs. Of course you should use it in moderation. Or, if you so chose you could cook it and give it to them too.


----------

